# Please take this Survey



## Hybrid (Apr 10, 2013)

Not sure if I'm allowed to post this here.

Please take my short Survey. Its for a presentation in my statistics class.

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/FYNX2CY

Also please refrain from posting anything that may alter other peoples views on the subject. Thank You.


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

i took the survey


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

I took it too


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

took it


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

come on guys the 10 quick questions.



The maximum responces are 100 for the free survey, lets see how quickly we can burn through them all.

-Note the settings means you only get one 'vote'... but you can? change your answer.

Good luck, Hybrid.


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

All done dude!!

Fwv2


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Took it...I answered honestly, & responded with a solid reason for choosing "other" on the one. Think long & hard if you're one of those ban/regulate people. The Golden Toad would be lost to history if it wasn't for "smugglers".


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Responded to the survey.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

TT,

LOL you couldn't resist.

Took it and would be interested to see the results and how the project goes. I am a Junior majoring in Environmental management.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

took the survey. good luck in your survey polling and class.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

Hybrid said:


> Also please refrain from posting anything that may alter other peoples views on the subject. Thank You.


 :zipped:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

LoL...no, no, resistance was futile...I was heavily into the animal scene when I first entered collage as a teen; worked in the pet trade too,& bred many uncommon species. Herpetology was my focus, but I did it all. Bans & regulations were always a lively debate,with good arguments on all sides. In medicine? Yes, only qualified,properly trained individuals should be allowed to practice. Animal husbandry? The more in the better, in my opinion. I'm not saying one should move from goldfish to sungazer with nothing in between, but that leap could (& should) be made with research. Regulation is definitely warranted when dealing with venomous, primates, & large predators, but I don't think it should be particularly burdensome; demonstration of knowledge required for proper husbandry, inspection of facilities intended to house the species desired, & strict adherence to SSP's, where applicable. Other than that...one should be free to determine one's level of animal "ownership". Especially with regards to a lot of reptile & amphibian species out there, that "multi-billion dollar industry" is the only reason they're still extant, & the specialized degrees there are (or at least we're when I was involved)few & far between.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

Since TT isn't observing the zip-it rule, neither am I. Not after what he just said. It is just our 'opinion' anyway.

No. I do not want the Beavis and Butth-head crowd running wild and free with invasive, exotic species of plant and wildlife -- animal husbandry or otherwise. Not in my beautiful neighborhood. I love our native wildlife and vegetation too much to allow anything to upset the balance of that. I'm just about ready to put some humans on the invasive species list as well.

Doctors are a whole other subject entirely.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...your native flora & fauna doesn't stand a chance against us, as you point out, the most invasive species of all. Fact is, there's not that much money in the profession as a whole, minus very few examples. Not too many people dedicate their lives to the cause, at least professionally. If professional credentials are required by all who wish to participate, then you're going to see extinctions happen on a much grander scale. When a new industrial "park", golf course, housing development, or the like paves over the several acre patch that your favourite ____thinks is the only suitable place for egg deposition/courting/nesting/etc, then I hope you have a good memmory & took lots of pictures. No one wants buffoons involved, but if dealing with a few bad apples is what it takes, so be it. You can't regulate the world into a better place.

With regards to the "zip it" rule, I plum forgot, & I apologize. If it wasn't too late, I'd erase it. I saw someone else posted & read that post without rereading the entire thread. Mine is just one opinion, & thistle has a pretty good point to counter. Just look at Florida. Irresponsible ownership has lead to various species of python(alone) decimating indigenous species in the everglades. This is definitely a valid rebuttal, but the practices leading to this are the result of a very small number of offenders. There's more than a passing resemblance to the gun debate.


----------



## drfrancov (Sep 29, 2012)

Took it brother!


----------

